# whats the earliest i can start breeding, rollers for next year



## nyray08 (Dec 12, 2010)

how soon can i start breeding rollers for next year


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

nyray08 said:


> how soon can i start breeding rollers for next year


I would wait til next year because the hawks are going to be so bad soon you wont be able to settle any of your birds before late april now ,if you tr sooner most will be lost or eaten by birds of prey but thats just me .


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*breeding*

Alot of guys start around december but I live in michigan so it might be a little diffrent where you are at in nc it doesnt get as cold there I have a heated loft to start mine in


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

pigeon really don't have a breeding season if its up to them they breed all year round


----------



## tpvang (Jun 15, 2010)

I normally break up the Breeding pairs by September and stop flying the kit around oct-nov depending on how many BOP i encounter. The birds get 3-4 months of rest. I pick up flying and breeding by february of the next year. That is usually how it works for me...


----------

